# Schwinn Stingray single speed frame and a 5 speed rim.



## Mikey (Mar 26, 2012)

*Hi, Does anyone know if a 5 speed rim will fit on a single speed Schwinn Stingray frame?? Thanks for the help!!*


----------



## KenC (Mar 26, 2012)

NO, the drop outs are wider on the 5spd frames. You can spread them youself to make the 5spd wheel fit, but the brake bridge is wider on the 5spd frames and the single speed bridge won't accept a brake for the 5spd.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thank You!  I noticed that the rear fender bracket on the single speed frame is different...Okay, I guess I could make it a 3 speed with a coaster brake??  Or just make it a single speed again.... All I have is the frame, fenders, chain, crank & pedal arms. I need to get rims so I thought that I would give it more than 1 speed if possible???........Thanks for your Help,   I'm Learning!!!*


----------



## Floyd (Mar 27, 2012)

I just built a 3 speed coaster Stingray using an 80s Shimano hub. you have to pull the frame rails apart just a little, but its easy.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 28, 2012)

*2007 Walmart Black Stingray*

Anything is possible to any Stingray frame...I made my mine into a "disk" 5 speed model using a NOS {1978} Shimano SE hub with a NOS Schwinn 5 cluster cog and a NOS Schwinn GT120 derailuer..The shifter is a NOS Suntour as used on the late Stingrays/Huricanes models in that period...NOS S2/S7 wheels..


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 28, 2012)

*Brake Bracket*

Caliper brake bracket can be mounted on coaster brake frames to accept the weinman caliper brake, {1080} BS 3.6 schwinn approved caliper...Possibly, ask around for it here, someone might have that or look in Ebay..Here what is looks like...If you cannot find one listed right now on ebay check for past completed auctions under {advance}...This photo is where i found this...












Mikey said:


> *Thank You!  I noticed that the rear fender bracket on the single speed frame is different...Okay, I guess I could make it a 3 speed with a coaster brake??  Or just make it a single speed again.... All I have is the frame, fenders, chain, crank & pedal arms. I need to get rims so I thought that I would give it more than 1 speed if possible???........Thanks for your Help,   I'm Learning!!!*


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thanks for everyone's input!!  That a lot of info. to chew on!!  I'm not sure what I will do yet but I keep everyone posted!!  Thanks Again!!*


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 30, 2012)

*Welcome*

Always glad to help...Make something special that you like...Lots of endless options when it comes to bikes..That walmart bike is the only "aftermarket" bike i have in my collection other then the 1998-1999 re-edition coaster krates..Those i left as is..They are fun to ride around...Keep us posted on how yours turns out...I'm 47 now and still act like a kid lol...Peace..









Mikey said:


> *Thanks for everyone's input!!  That a lot of info. to chew on!!  I'm not sure what I will do yet but I keep everyone posted!!  Thanks Again!!*


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 2, 2020)

Why a shimano hub, is it because it's more narrow? Do you think an original schwinn 5 speed rear hub will fit?


----------

